# Did I do the right thing?



## thescott (Apr 27, 2009)

Last friday I had my cat Churchill put to sleep. His kidneys had failed him. It's been a few days now, and I can't stop wondering if I made the right choice. I held him as the vet administered the drugs. He just stopped being alive. I can't get that image out of my head. He's gone forever and there's no going back on this decision. I was suppose to protect and provide for him. When he needed something all he could do is meow and depend on me. And I made the decision to kill him. It hurts so bad. The vet said it was his time, and there was nothing that could be done. He said it was the humane thing to do. I still can't come to terms with it. I miss him so much. When does it stop hurting?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm so sorry you've joined CatForum because you are lost over your decision for poor Churchill. The pain eventually will recede and then you will be able to remember him with smiles and laughter.

Please, you DO need to know...what you did was a beautiful and wonderful thing for your Churchill. You loved and cared for him, to the very best of your abilities, and when his body failed him, YOU were able to make The Hardest Decision Of All and help release him from his failing body. You were able to be completely unselfish, because you knew it would be the best thing for him, even though you would be ripping your own heart out to lose him. I am also certain he understood and would have thanked you, if he could. You were with him to the very last, and that shows me what a brave and loving cat owner you are.
Please accept my condolences on your loss,
Heidi =^..^=

"The sorrow of loss is but the measure of how great the love."
For myself, I know our pets do not live as long as we do...so I keep the memory of my former pets, and the love they taught me to share, alive and honor them by loving as many cats for _their_ lifetime, for all of _my_ lifetime.
Get another kitty who needs you. It would not be replacing Churchill, but rather continuing his legacy of companionship, combined with your great pet care, going with another cat/kitten who needs to be loved.
h


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sorry that you lost your precious Churchill. Please listen to Heidi when she says that you did the kindest thing that you could for him by helping him over the Bridge. It is the hardest decision for us to make, but the also the one that shows the most love. 

The pain does lessen over time, I promise. atback


----------



## thescott (Apr 27, 2009)

What she said helps.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry for the loss of Churchill. Do know, if you had let it take it natural coarse when it is failing kidneys, it is horrible ending. You did the kindest thing you could. He was depending on you to do this for him. His life has not ended. He will be there to meet you on the other side.


----------

